# Who films through their spotting Scope?



## mattinthewild (Mar 12, 2011)

Who has a really good setup and way of filming/taking pics through their spotting scope? I have the Swarovski 80 HD and some good point and shoot cams. Is their the perfect adaptor/setup. Do i have to buy a new cam?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I use a simple universal adaptor. I got mine from a telescope retailer but Cabelas has a knockoff that is very similar:

http://www.cabelas.com/camera-accessori ... 1b2166becc

-DallanC


----------



## Boulderhunter (Nov 19, 2007)

Matt, check out tinesup.com they have some pretty cool stuff and I think it's just what your looking for.


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

Hey Matt.... Swaro makes a camera adapter for their scopes. Link to their site is below. I am sure it will not be the cheapest but it probably will be the best quality.
http://swarovskioptik.com/en_us/products/camera-adapters


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

DallanC said:


> I use a simple universal adaptor. I got mine from a telescope retailer but Cabelas has a knockoff that is very similar:
> 
> http://www.cabelas.com/camera-accessori ... 1b2166becc
> 
> -DallanC


I have one of those and have not used it yet.I hope to try it out this next summer out scouting.


----------



## Dekashika (Oct 23, 2007)

I have seen some good videos using the UCA attachment on the Swaro link provided by MadHunter. The vids I saw were taken using a SLR camera. I have the same Swarovski spotter as you, and use the adapter with my Canon s95, which is a P&S. You should not need to buy a new camera.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Great Post!

I think this would be better served in the Photos, video, and trail cam section.


----------



## c3hammer (Nov 1, 2009)

I have a tinesup.com scope)cam adaptor! They work incredible. You can make one if you or someone you know can machine a ring to fit the eye piece. With my Panasonic TM700, I have to be 1/2 mile away to fit a full bodied elk in the frame. The point and shoot setups are much better for filming between 100 - 500 yards.














Cheers,
Pete


----------



## gwailow (Jan 20, 2008)

+1 on the tinesup set-up. I have one for my Swaro and I really like it. Plus it's super simple and easy to pack around.


----------



## elk4me (Sep 27, 2011)

i have the vortex skyline would also like to get set up for vid/pic on it


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

You mean like this? This was taken with no adaptor, just putting my camera up against the lens of a 80 HD.

http://s208.photobucket.com/albums/bb33 ... G_0191.jpg


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

Never mind, I have no freckin clue how to post a **** picture on this website. To bad too, it was a pretty cool picture of a Gros Ventre Wilderness wolf taken through my spotter. If it was only in Idaho I would of shot his a$$. Then I'd be trying to post a pic of a dead wolf.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

blackdog, 

In your photobucket account, below every photo, there is a series of code choices that you can copy and paste. Choose the IMG code and paste it in your post(s). The end.

T


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks Tree. Now only if I could figure out how to make it smaller.


----------

